# Cookie's ear.



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Cookie, has a bald red/yellow scabby patch under her ear. It's not really IN, but under her ear. I will get back on track with tea tree oil every other day for a month on her, her cage mate (daughter Minnie), and the rest of my mice. It would be ringworn right? If not than what else. I am going to say ringworm but lemme hear your thoughts. Is there any way it could be a severe mite problem? Or over-grooming? I sometimes see Minnie biting her to rat stuff out of her fur...


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh and by the way I AM treating the mice with iver-on pour-on for the mite problem.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

She could have an OCD scratching problem from previous mites or irritants. You can try giving her Omega 3 treats for dogs...but I had to get a steriod creme from the vet's that was about $20.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Aww... Is it something that will go away with the mites (or ringworm)? Is this just a possibility? Or is it really common?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

How's this? http://wholehealthypet.com/B0048A1LH4/M/B0048A1LH4.htm


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

That might do the trick. I would give some to her as her only food for a few days to try to get her little system infused with the good oils.

Basically what's happening is for some unknown reason, she's formed a bad habit of scratching until she is mutilating herself. She won't stop until the habit is broken in some way. It's like biting your nails down to the skin and making it bleed and hurt. We don't really know why we do it but it's really hard to stop. It's more common in bucks but I have had a few does do it too. Make sure she's got a wheel and a few toys, as well as things to shred. If it gets to be several weeks to month and she hasn't stopped and you can't buy the steriod, I would consider euthanasia.

I once had a buck tear his neck from it, very sad. I just recently got the creme and it's helped a couple of mine. I have a terrible recessive problem with it that keeps coming out, and I keep selecting against it so I hope it starts to go! I've had a little experience with treating this problem and you are in for a challenge but it could be cured.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

K, I'll order these. Will her son and daughters probably get it?!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

One more thing, you have not even seen the ear... This must be a _really_ common problem-o if you're jumping to it this fast... All I'm try to say is, could this just be a ringworm?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Tikmio said:


> Cookie, has a bald red/yellow scabby patch under her ear. It's not really IN, but under her ear. I will get back on track with tea tree oil every other day for a month on her, her cage mate (daughter Minnie), and the rest of my mice. It would be ringworn right? If not than what else. I am going to say ringworm but lemme hear your thoughts. Is there any way it could be a severe mite problem? Or over-grooming? I sometimes see Minnie biting her to rat stuff out of her fur...


It doesn't sound like any ringworm I've ever seen. It could be a reaction to mites (past or present, as mice scratch even after the mites are gone in some cases) or even to a diet that is too high in protein. It may be that you need steroid cream to apply, or it may be a skin problem that needs to 'dry out'. The best way to find out is to go to a vet.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I have some betadine. Is that safe to clean it with everyday?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OK, I went to my dollar store and found the omega 3 stuff, for 1 dollar a bag.

I want to make sure it is sufficient though. On the front it says, "'Healthy Max', Nutritionally Enhanced Treats For Dogs. Skin and Coat. With Omega 3 and 6 fatty acids. With zinc for healthy skin and coat. Made with REAL salmon".

Ingredients: Salmon, water sufficient for processing, barley flour, pregelatinized wheat flour, wheat flour, propylene glycol, chicken meal, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), minerals (iron protinate, zinc protinate, copper protinate, manganese protinate, colbat protinate), ascorbic acid (vitamin C), vitamin E supplement, dried egg product, natural smoke flavor, salt, sunflower oil, flax seeds, phosphoric acid, potassium sorbate (a preservative), preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

Does this sound good? Also, tinyheartmouseries, you said to replace her entire diet with these... I'm going to have to make a smooth transition, right? I can't just take away what she's been eating all at once (millet, black oil sunflower seeds, grains, oats, dog food, dried bread, sometimes cat food and/or a homemade diet supplement).


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OMG! I just opened the packet, the treat's are shaped like little hearts for my Cookie, aww...


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Honestly, I do not know about the Betadine..I would not use it because of that reason.

I vary my mice's diets every now and then with no adverse affects. If you are concerned, take her down to the basics and add the treats (Which sound fine). Such as millet, dog food, and the treats. It shouldn't mess her up to lack the sunflower seeds, bread, and cat food for a few days.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OK, Great!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Skin conditions in mice can be aggrevated (or even caused) by too much protein, so I'd use grains as the basic diet and cut out the dog food and most of the seeds for now and see if she improves.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

So first cut out protein, then if that doesn't work than use the omega3 dog treats?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

My instinct would be not to add anything new into the mix until you know what's going on. A plain basic diet including things like grains (oats, barley etc), cooked rice, pasta is generally 'safe' while you eliminate foods gradually to see if any of them are a problem. But as has been said before on this topic, you may well need steroid cream from the vet. Since this sort of problem tends to get worse and worse if not treated early, it is advisable to get a professional opinion sooner rather than later.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay. She is now in a 10gal with fun stuff. She has a wheel, a stair-case like climbing rack, a nesting box, a kitchen towel to rip up, string, and egg cartons and other cardboard objects. Her food bowl has oats, millet, barley (little brown balls?), bread pieces, orzo pasta, brown rice pasta, white pasta, Basmati rice, brown rice, and _only one_ of those omega 3 dog treat hearts.


----------

